# Taking screenshots from DVD?



## CrazyEh (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

I need some help here. I have a buddy who asked me for a fav. He created a DVD slideshow with Roxie (his HD has since blown). The pictures are of his wife, who has since passed away. I need to get the pictures off of the DVD. I'm finding it's not as easy as I had thought. I have googled it, and tried a couple different things, none have worked.

Has anyone had any success doing something like this? Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TFT (Dec 2, 2007)

There was another thread in the past asking something similar/same

http://www.computerforum.com/94772-need-help-ripping-video-dvd.html


----------



## patrickv (Dec 2, 2007)

if you really mean SCREENSHOT, then POWERDVD 7 has this feature, but it's not free


----------



## CrazyEh (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh my god, it was as simple as using PowerDVD (stupid wmp!).. I feel like a idiot now!.. Thanks for the suggestions. You just made me happy, and my friend! Now, time to take a ss of about 50+ photos.

Thanks again!


----------



## tremmor (Dec 2, 2007)

As stupid as it may seem something else comes to mind. Yes there are many like powerDVD, WinDVD and many more. Its worth mentioning though. If you can get to a point where you can pause. 
hit the print screen button. (copy to clip board)
goto your favorite program and paste.
it might be a picture program, word doc or paint shop pro.

thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## WeatherMan (Dec 2, 2007)

Run the dvd in Realplayer and press print screen


----------



## Verve (Dec 3, 2007)

vlc will autosave em for you, just press the button


----------



## CrazyEh (Dec 3, 2007)

I ended up using powerdvd to play it... paused it per picture and was able to use prnt scrn.. pasted it into adobe, then cropped the photo.. just got them all done now.. turned out to be 98 photos.. wow, took forever... he'll be so thankful.. given the content of the pictures, I was happy to do it.... What is VLC? Autosave? Don't say that now lol.

Thanks once again all!


----------



## CrazyEh (Dec 3, 2007)

Spoke to soon! There's another 10 minutes worth of pictures.

I downloaded VLC, it looks real nice! Only issue I'm having is getting it to save the pictures with a bigger size. It seems to save them as the default movie size. Any idea how I could possibly change the default saving image size?

Thanks again all!


----------



## fortyways (Dec 3, 2007)

www.fraps.com


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 3, 2007)

I have power Dvd on a cd dont no were it came from and i dont no if i have the demo or full version but u can take screen shots with that or u could pause it on every photo go full screen and prnt screen then ctr v in paint.

Also im very sorry for your friends loses


----------

